# Ruger Charger



## big rob (Mar 31, 2008)

I was thinking about picking up one. Just wanted to know what you think about it.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Be great for popping circus rats out of trees if you was sitting at a picknic table in the park. Rememmber you asked.:smt082


----------



## mp4094 (Feb 3, 2008)

I would like to know what type of shooter that gun is for. Who did Ruger have in mind when they mass produced that weapon? It looks kind of cool but doesn't suit my purpose. I guess it's a great target plinking gun.


----------



## blankcheque (May 27, 2008)

http://www.prairiedoghunting.net/

A fun game of whack-a-mole.

It's a neat little gun, but it's uses are limited as far as I can tell.


----------



## wetidlerjr (Oct 14, 2006)

blankcheque said:


> http://www.prairiedoghunting.net/
> 
> A fun game of whack-a-mole.
> 
> It's a neat little gun, but it's uses are limited as far as I can tell.


It's uses are only limited by your imagination. I just target shoot with mine but it would work just fine for G-hog or tree rats.

I have a Bushnell Elite 3200 3-9x40 on mine and it is right on at 50 yds. I have done the bolt release mod and worked on the trigger some so it lets go around 2.5#. :mrgreen:


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

does anyone know if the gun attaches to the stock differently than a 10/22?

I would like to put the charger into an AR stock from one of the 10/22 accessory company's stocks, like TAPCO


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Illegal Barrel length????


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

hideit said:


> does anyone know if the gun attaches to the stock differently than a 10/22?
> 
> I would like to put the charger into an AR stock from one of the 10/22 accessory company's stocks, like TAPCO


 Not sure but I'm thinking you'd be crossing lines into the Short Bbl Rifle real doing that. Be no different than taking one of the AR "pistol" papered guns and putting them in a full size AR stock.

Why is the Charger made??? Why not? Is eacj and every handgun produced have a unique and specific purpose Just because it might not suit your individual needs doens't disclude it from being useful for someone else. The 10/22 aftermarket companies are already jumping on this and manufacturing like parts for it. This makes it attractive to those DIYers, the 10/22 folks and well, anyone really interested in some customization that they can do themselves making it more personalized.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

JeffWard said:


> Illegal Barrel length????





Blkhawk73 said:


> Not sure but I'm thinking you'd be crossing lines into the Short Bbl Rifle real doing that. Be no different than taking one of the AR "pistol" papered guns and putting them in a full size AR stock.


Yup. I'd think you'd need to get your good ol' stamp for that one.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

thanks
i wondered about that

i just don't like the stock on the charger


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

but i'm gonna buy one anyway


----------

